# Burnt Orange Numbers



## YoungGuns (Feb 17, 2011)

I am looking for 8" full block burnt orange iron on (heat applied) numbers. Anyone know where I can buys those? Lots of places have orange, but not the burnt orange.

I have a football team that we brought our jerseys to a local printing shop. They thought it was ok to put our burnt orange on the front of the shirt (which we ordered) and since they didn't have numbers in that color, they'd just use black. No call or apology! Hopefully that isn't standard practice within the industry!!!

Thx for any help offered.


----------



## DaveG (Aug 3, 2009)

I just took a quick look at Stahl's and Specialty Materials, neither has a burnt orange, but Stahl's color chart shows pre-cuts in Texas Orange, and Specialty Materials makes Thermo-flex plus in Texas Orange if you have access to a vinyl cutter! Though a bit more brown than burnt orange, perhaps it would be better than black!?!?

Specialty Materials

[media]http://www.stahls.com/stahls/09/pdf/colorchart.pdf[/media]Hope this helps,
DaveG


----------



## YoungGuns (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave, I'll give it a try!


----------

